

Engine Yard Buys OpDemand, Maker of Deis, a PaaS Built on Containers - duggan
http://thenewstack.io/engine-yard-buys-opdemand-maker-of-deis-a-paas-built-on-containers/

======
courtewing
I work at EY, and while I wasn't directly involved in this acquisition, if
anyone has any questions or concerns about what this means for Engine Yard
customers or Deis users, I am happy to attempt to answer.

